# weed report pic heavy



## flyingfish (Mar 21, 2006)

My wife was thinking of going to the beach tomorrow but was concerned about the weed reports. I decided to do a quick beach run in the CardinalRG to see what's there. Lots of weeds from the mouth of the Brazoria to about access 5. There was a nice color break off the end of the Surfside jetty though. Here are the photos I took.
gary


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Nice report. Thank you. 


Sent from that East 5


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

where is that location on the second to last pic? also its clear weed is on the shore but hard to tell or some pics if its entirely in the water or not? idk just trying to give myself some hope here


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 21, 2006)

It's just past Surfside. I'm thinking its an area the city clears but it's been so long since I've been to that part of the beach I'm not sure. It was the clearest part of the beach that I flew and where I'd try. There was a lot of weed in the water but it could be worth a shot
Gary


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I wish i was off in the morning!!!! its gonna be on


----------



## Dawn Patrol (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for the awesome pics.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

dbarham said:


> I wish i was off in the morning!!!! its gonna be on


Hope your right..


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

seabo said:


> Hope your right..


wind was kickin last night here


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

MOB looks like nobodys there.


----------



## willlof (Oct 15, 2005)

I was there 7pm-till dark nothing but lil weed coming in








Swells 2-3 secs apart rough

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

